# computerised record keeping



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

for everyone who was looking for computerised record keeping, theres now a link on my downloads page for HCS Herp Care Software. Its more in-depth than a lot of free trackers i've seen, but a lot easier and unlike metzcal is aimed more towards the hobbyist rather than the professional keeper.

Theres also a new wallpaper to use too (Okeetee corn snake) 

the link is:
Ians Vivarium - FREE Downloads


----------



## Aquilus (Feb 22, 2007)

I currently use an Excel spreadsheet, with date down one column, activity down another, and his weight in a third. What does HCS do extra?


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

Aquilus said:


> I currently use an Excel spreadsheet, with date down one column, activity down another, and his weight in a third. What does HCS do extra?


hcs is more a database than a spreadsheet. each entry has its own 'card' with all the info on it. theres also the option of adding notes at the bottom of each entry. theres also a section for managing enclosures that can be linked to records of the animal kept in it. another neat feature is a popup reminder of animals due feeding which is handy if you've lots to feed, and spread feeds through the week.


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Give me the good old fashioned piece of card & pen any day..:smile: Knowing my luck my computer would crash & i'd lose everything....


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

lol, i must admit i use paper too! i just remember a few people asking a while ago


----------

